# Vorsicherung für Zuleitung Leistungsschalter



## Toddy80 (20 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

plane gerade eine Schaltanlage mit einem Leistungsschalter Tmax von ABB. Der maximale Nennstrom der Anlage soll auf 200A ausgelegt sein. Ich würde nun also einen Leistungsschalter mit In=200A wählen - ist das so OK? Weiterhin, wie kann ich am besten die Zuleitung zur Schaltanlage absichern? NH-Sicherung mit ebenfalls 200A?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> plane gerade eine Schaltanlage mit einem Leistungsschalter Tmax von ABB. Der maximale Nennstrom der Anlage soll auf 200A ausgelegt sein. Ich würde nun also einen Leistungsschalter mit In=200A wählen - ist das so OK?



Sehe da kein Problem. (Auslöse-Charakteristik beachten)




> Weiterhin, wie kann ich am besten die Zuleitung zur Schaltanlage absichern? NH-Sicherung mit ebenfalls 200A?



Stichwort: Selektivität und Auslöse-Charakteristik

Soll heissen: Erst soll die 200A Sicherung auslösen, dann erst die Zuleitungs-Sicherung. Wenn beide gleich sind ( auch das Auslöseverhalten ) , wirds lustig


----------



## Toddy80 (20 Oktober 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Sehe da kein Problem. (Auslöse-Charakteristik beachten)
> 
> Stichwort: Selektivität und Auslöse-Charakteristik
> 
> Soll heissen: Erst soll die 200A Sicherung auslösen, dann erst die Zuleitungs-Sicherung. Wenn beide gleich sind ( auch das Auslöseverhalten ) , wirds lustig


 
Der Leistungsschalter wird als Einspeiseschalter benutzt. Also ist egal welche Sicherung fliegt - das Ergebnis ist gleich. Nur die Sucherei geht dann im Zweifelsfall los.


----------



## mmr (20 Oktober 2010)

Wenns die Zuleitung zu deiner Schaltanlage vom Querschnitt her zulässt würde ich als Leitungsabsicherung 250A NH-Sicherungen nehmen. Eben nur zwecks der Selektivität.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 Oktober 2010)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Der maximale Nennstrom der Anlage soll auf 200A ausgelegt sein.




Hallo Toddy80,

wenn der maximale Nennstrom der Anlage schon 200A ist, würde ich den Leistungsschalter auf über 200A (z.B. 250A) einstellen. Wenn du die Anlage im Grenzbereich betreibst, kann der Leistungsschalter schon öfter mal auslösen, wenn du pech hast.

Ich würde das so machen:

Nennstrom der Anlage: 200A
Auslösestrom Leistungsschalter: 250A
Vorsicherung: mind. 315A aber besser 400A wegen Faktor 1,6 (Selektivität)(kenne jetzt natürlich nicht die genauen Daten des Leistungsschalters, wegen der maximal erlaubten Vorsicherung)

Wenn dein Nennstrom schon bei 200A liegt und du noch einen Antrieb oder sowas nachrüstest, gibts unnötige Arbeit.


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

